# MRV/LAN bridging: Final Answer



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

I have seen conflicting answers on this so I will start a new thread about it.

If you put in an Ethernet switch (or just swap the cable) on the DECA adapter will that allow you to connect a non-DTV device and access your LAN/Internet connection?

Thanks.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I've not tried this, but if you are using DECA to transport something other than DIRECTV traffic you may find that things are not working as well as you'd like.

My recommendation would be to NOT do this under any circumstance.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

Maybe this is oversimplfying it, but isn't DECA just a method of diplexing ethernet into the coax? With that logic, the OP's idea should work fine. Unless the DECA adapter is not providing 100 BaseT speed.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DECA is limited to 16 devices .. period. Adding non DIRECTV devices will certainly eat up that total.

Also, DECA is optimized for video delivery using DIRECTV's protocols. A third party device could introduce anomalies in that setup that somehow de-optimize the system.

I'm not saying it won't work .. I'm saying that I'd recommend not doing it because the results may not be what you expect.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DECA networking is the supported network from DirecTV, so I'd guess the real question should be: why deviate from what DirecTV supports with some modified setup?
"If" there would be a problem introduce, who is the one that's going to resolve it?


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> DECA networking is the supported network from DirecTV, so I'd guess the real question should be: why deviate from what DirecTV supports with some modified setup?
> "If" there would be a problem introduce, who is the one that's going to resolve it?


The answer to the why question would be adding a LAN connection to a location that does not have Ethernet cabling to it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Kapeman said:


> The answer to the why question would be adding a LAN connection to a location that does not have Ethernet cabling to it.


[shhh don't tell anybody]
It would work, but if/when there is a problem, remember to reconfigure back to the supported setup first, to eliminate any issue this might cause.


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> DECA networking is the supported network from DirecTV, so I'd guess the real question should be: why deviate from what DirecTV supports with some modified setup?
> "If" there would be a problem introduce, who is the one that's going to resolve it?


In my case:

I have a wireless hub (connected as a repeater-bridge) that feeds internet to my PS3 as well as the HR20. I do not have CAT5 to that location but do have RG6.

/IF/ I can install a DECA on the RG6, connect a switch to that device, and then provide ethernet to my HR20 as well as my PS3... I would be happy.

If 16 DECA units are addressable on layer 2, it shouldn't matter how many layer 3 addresses are supported by those... correct?

I don't understand the argument against this.. what could you possibly introduce that would cause instability.. Sure you could saturate 100Mb, but that's incredibly unlikely...

Am I missing something?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

premio said:


> In my case:
> 
> I have a wireless hub (connected as a repeater-bridge) that feeds internet to my PS3 as well as the HR20. I do not have CAT5 to that location but do have RG6.
> 
> ...


I doubt you're missing anything.
What we [or myself] may do, may [will] work for us, but understand from DirecTV's view point, we're modifying their network and as such we shouldn't expect them to support us any longer, or at least until we reconfigure it back to their standards.


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

I am hoping to do something similar with a Blu-ray player. My DECA install is this morning. After this weekend I can give some feedback as to how it works to have a switch and another device in the setup.


----------



## Eddie L. (Jul 6, 2007)

paragon said:


> I am hoping to do something similar with a Blu-ray player. My DECA install is this morning. After this weekend I can give some feedback as to how it works to have a switch and another device in the setup.


Please do so, because I'd be another one that would appreciate it. I've got an AppleTV that I was planning to connect to the network via a switch on my DECA, and in another room, I've got a new Samsung LED LCD that has an Ethernet input for media capabilities and I was planning to do the same thing in that room as well.

I hear the argument about possible problems from introducing another type of data over the network since DECA is optimized for video data, but aren't the expanded D* On Demand movies just basically data delivered to your HR2X via high speed internet (in the same manner that an AppleTV works)?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Eddie L. said:


> I hear the argument about possible problems from introducing another type of data over the network since DECA is optimized for video data, but aren't the expanded D* On Demand movies just basically data delivered to your HR2X via high speed internet (in the same manner that an AppleTV works)?


I'd kind of say: if you're knowledgeable enough to ask the question, you would have the [correct] answer too.


----------



## Eddie L. (Jul 6, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I'd kind of say: if you're knowledgeable enough to ask the question, you would have the [correct] answer too.


I know just enough to be "dangerous". But I am not so smart that the [ ] aren't making my brain work overtime! :lol:


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

> DECA networking is the supported network from DirecTV, so I'd guess the real question should be: why deviate from what DirecTV supports with some modified setup?


This comes up all the time with U-verse. It's very common for people to have devices they want networked near the TV (xbox, blu ray, HTPC, etc), and going wired is always better than wireless. People eventually figured out that you can attach something to the ethernet port of the U-verse STB and it gets bridged onto their HPNA signal. Of course, this is all totally unsupported by AT&T, but it works just fine. I don't expect DECA will be any different. Of course, theory is no substitute for real experiments and experience.


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

My DECA install is complete. I will add in the switch [actually its an old router, but I will have it functioning as a switch] and Blu-ray player tonight and play around with MRV and Netflix over the weekend and report back how things are working.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

So could I connect my Slingbox to the other port on the HR21? Let it go DECA to the router??


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

spidey said:


> So could I connect my Slingbox to the other port on the HR21? Let it go DECA to the router??


Could or Should?
can do, but shouldn't


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Could or Should?
> can do, but shouldn't


so how would I use another deca module or keep my wireless N alive just for that??


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

spidey said:


> so how would I use another deca module or keep my wireless N alive just for that??


You could use the DECA + PI, like for the broadband connection.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> You could use the DECA + PI, like for the broadband connection.


so they would have 2 DECA modules than one for the HR21 and the Slingbox


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

spidey said:


> so they would have 2 DECA modules than one for the HR21 and the Slingbox


"They" mean YOU. DirecTV won't be doing this for you.
One DECA powered/connected to the HR21, & another coax feed [splitter] to another DECA that is powered from a PI, and going to the Slingbox.
"Plan B" would be to use a switch from the DECA and then feed both the HR21 & Sling, but this isn't what DirecTV will do or wants.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "They" mean YOU. DirecTV won't be doing this for you.
> One DECA powered/connected to the HR21, & another coax feed [splitter] to another DECA that is powered from a PI, and going to the Slingbox.
> "Plan B" would be to use a switch from the DECA and then feed both the HR21 & Sling, but this isn't what DirecTV will do or wants.


Thanx VOS I may just move the sling to a different receiver were I have the router to connect directly into it or leave the N adapter on the Sling and upgrade router to a dual band. Decisions Decisions and a full network planning exercise for future.


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

Okay guys, good news.

I hooked up one of my DECAs to a switch (actually an old router in switch mode) and then hooked up an HR21 and a Blu-ray player to it. The HR21 was able to do MRV with no problem and the Blu-ray Player was able to stream Netflix with no problem. So an initial test confirms what I (and many others here) think, that you can put a switch on a DECA to distribute the network to other devices as well.

Obviously, this isn't gold-star approved by the overlords, but it appears to work alright. As time goes on, if I experience any degradation that could be due to this setup, I will post here.


----------



## Eddie L. (Jul 6, 2007)

paragon said:


> Okay guys, good news.
> 
> I hooked up one of my DECAs to a switch (actually an old router in switch mode) and then hooked up an HR21 and a Blu-ray player to it. The HR21 was able to do MRV with no problem and the Blu-ray Player was able to stream Netflix with no problem. So an initial test confirms what I (and many others here) think, that you can put a switch on a DECA to distribute the network to other devices as well.
> 
> Obviously, this isn't gold-star approved by the overlords, but it appears to work alright. As time goes on, if I experience any degradation that could be due to this setup, I will post here.


Thanks, paragon. I've been checking back to see how it worked for you. Glad to see everything went well! My install is scheduled for this Thursday at 4 PM, and I'm planning to do the same thing. I'll also post an update a few days after that and let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

There's no reason the DECA wouldn't work for this however if you start to have issues with your MRV performance this would be the first thing to remove. Adding traffic that was not intended to be there is obviously not going to be something supported and can cause issues. YMMV and I'm sure people will use this as a way to get around running an ethernet cable but for a long term solution I would say the cost of running one ethernet cable would be better.


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> There's no reason the DECA wouldn't work for this however if you start to have issues with your MRV performance this would be the first thing to remove. Adding traffic that was not intended to be there is obviously not going to be something supported and can cause issues. YMMV and I'm sure people will use this as a way to get around running an ethernet cable but for a long term solution I would say the cost of running one ethernet cable would be better.


I see no real reason to spend the money to run ethernet. As far as I see it, my Blu-ray Player is going to be requiring no more bandwidth than the HR21 would (probably less, in fact), and it's not like it is possible for me to watch shows on both at the same time. Maybe there is some QoS that gets screwed up by putting the switch in the path, but until I see issues occur, I plan to proceed as is. Running cables at my house is an absolute nightmare (no unfinished basement, all ceilings drywalled).


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Shades228 said:


> There's no reason the DECA wouldn't work for this however if you start to have issues with your MRV performance this would be the first thing to remove. Adding traffic that was not intended to be there is obviously not going to be something supported and can cause issues. YMMV and I'm sure people will use this as a way to get around running an ethernet cable but for a long term solution I would say the cost of running one ethernet cable would be better.


True, but in some instances running Ethernet cables is not even remotely feasible. In those instances, using this method should prove useful.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

> So an initial test confirms what I (and many others here) think, that you can put a switch on a DECA to distribute the network to other devices as well.


I tried this with an ethernet switch in my bedroom... it "worked," but Netflix barely had one bar for the video quality, though as I stated in another thread, I'm having DECA issues in that particular room (I may try this in another room).


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> I tried this with an ethernet switch in my bedroom... it "worked," but Netflix barely had one bar for the video quality, though as I stated in another thread, I'm having DECA issues in that particular room (I may try this in another room).


Over DECA, my Netflix gets the same number of bars that it did when I had it connected over Wireless-N (3 below maximum). I have never tried it with a direct ethernet connection to my router, but maybe I will lay a cable across my floor and try it just as a comparison point.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

FWIW, Verizon freely connects both PC's and TV's to the same "cloud" in their MoCA installations. They split coax to PC locations and break it out to CAT5 with boxes that are functionally equivalent to DECA adapters (NIM-100's). The FiOS QIP set top boxes don't need them. They're like H/HR24's... MoCA is built-in.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Steve said:


> FWIW, Verizon freely connects both PC's and TV's to the same "cloud" in their MoCA installations. They split coax to PC locations and break it out to CAT5 with boxes similar to DECA adapters.


I actually use the FIOS router and setup for D*, lol! I have a NIM-100 in my bedroom connected to my HR21, just split the coax for fios tv into the NIM-100. Connected cat-5 from it into my HR21 & DOD & TV Apps, etc works on receiver. Put my living room HR21 on the router via Cat-5 and they work fine with MRV. Since I hate the FIOS router I have bridged it and all works well moving video to the bedroom and into the living room. That router is pretty powerful & just has 2 FIOS boxes and 2 D* receivers on it. All my internet surfing & Slingbox are on the Linksys (primary router).


----------

